# Sackbut



## Tex (Apr 26, 2007)

Please forgive me if this is not the proper location to post such a question; I'm new.
I am interested in acquiring a sackbut, and was wondering how much they cost, and where I might go online to shop for one. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tex (Apr 26, 2007)

To clarify, I would like a reproduction if possible, for the purpose of playing it. Specifically, I am looking for a tenor sackbut, but I would be interested in others, as well.


----------



## Tromboneman (Jan 4, 2007)

lol no idea, never seen one anywhere. I've seen Christian Lindberg play a 1676 Paul Hanlein Alto Sackbut, amazingly too. Which would u require? a tenor? alto? bass? I did some research and found that the major producers for them are all in Europe, Switzerland, Germany, Netherlands and London. and since i can't read most of the websites for these, but i found one. http://members.aol.com/wwwebbrass/sackbuts.htm its a london company i guess, i hope it helps a little.


----------

